# Looking for Coder (CPC) in ARKANSAS



## MANCODER (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone know of any posiitions for an experienced coder in Arkansas?


----------



## okiesawyers (Jan 15, 2009)

I know of one in Little Rock.


----------



## klp010102 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think they have filled the one for HCRS


----------

